

Star Wars via telnet - fibo

Just type<p>telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl<p>See also https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=q1U6v07v90g
======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6392221](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6392221)

